# Mica powder



## mbuckley52 (Aug 2, 2008)

Have any of you casters used MICA powder? I found it and wondered if it will work with PR.
Please let me know. I want to see if it works


mbuckley52


----------



## NewLondon88 (Aug 2, 2008)

It works well with PR .. I think if you find a 'pearl' type powder for casting, 
it is most likely mica. Or I could be completely wrong..


----------



## jcollazo (Aug 2, 2008)

mbuckley52 said:


> Have any of you casters used MICA powder? I found it and wondered if it will work with PR.
> Please let me know. I want to see if it works



I used to sell it in the classifieds here and continue to use it in my castings. Great stuff!!  The brand I sold was mixed by http://www.coastalscents.com


----------

